# When refering to watches, what does "Japan movement" mean?



## mountaindewer (Mar 16, 2014)

I took the back off my watch yesterday to change the battery and inside it said japan movement. 

also on another watch i have, it says "cased in china" and below that it says "japan movement"


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 16, 2014)

The movement was made in Japan seems a reasonable conclusion does it not.


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 16, 2014)

There are also watches, both mechanical and quartz, that have Swiss movements. It means the case, strap and some other components were made somewhere else. And it was assembled somewhere else. Generally not a big deal. The rules regarding "Swiss Made" are pretty loose.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Mar 16, 2014)

it means something... theres also 7 jewel movement?


----------

